# My little Sables.



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

My three sable boys and their bluish coloured pal. The lightest is a golden colour with a slightly marked head, that's Rocky. The one with the lightest back is Harry and the one with the darkest back but lighter body is Boe (Haribo, get it? ) They're the twins to me. And the bluish one is Denym. I'm putting up these pictures for WillowDragon, so she can see them (once she's back from holiday, anyway. I also have a sable girl, but I'll dig her out of bed later tonight when she's awake. I originally got all four from Oldtyme in November last year.

Harry (right) and Boe (left), plus Denym (back)








Harry (Sparrow is the broken agouti still in the tank)

















Rocky, the more golden of the three








Rocky and Boe








In order, at the front is Harry, behind him is Boe, then Rocky, then Denym.








Bottom, Denym, left is Boe and right is Harry








Boe


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, soo sweet and I love Boe!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks  My favourite out of these four has always been Rocky.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats funny, one of my faves of my gang is called Rocky- maybe there's something in the name!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that a reverse siamese I see there??


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Reverse siamese is a new one to me, Meg :shock:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I read in an article thing on a website about mouse genetics, that reverse siamese is a genetic mystery. I duno how old it is, but the picture of the reverse siamese looked identicle to that one you have.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that's a plain old dove, maybe a satin, maybe a fox? The shine is making it look like a reverse siamese, me thinks.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Megzilla said:


> I read in an article thing on a website about mouse genetics, that reverse siamese is a genetic mystery. I duno how old it is, but the picture of the reverse siamese looked identicle to that one you have.


Reverse siamese is pretty much a beige/stone(ce/ce) mouse with light points, which would be a fault in most varieties.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I'm still waiting for someone to post pictures of their Reverse Siamese.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

nuedaimice said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to post pictures of their Reverse Siamese.


Oh be quiet you! :lol: Im working on it!

And to not stray from the original thread, I love the little broken agouti in there!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

beautiful coats  
i use the same enclosure/container for majority of my mice, a few of mine have bitten through so i have had to fix it, have yours ever broken out :?: :?:


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Fingers crossed, not of them have broken out yet, but I'm keeping an eye on the plastic. I give them plenty of things to chew to avoid it. Its mainly the boys I have in the exo terra tanks, and pregnant girls. Most of the others are kept in a large vivarium and a levelled glass tank to be safe.

Where's this article Meg? I'll have a look. Denym is a kind of blue colour, with white on the very edge of his nose, I think, but that is about it. I'd bring him to show to you (I gather you're getting a lift back with Katy and George too?) but I don't think I have enough carriers 

The broken agouti is Sparrow, the second boy I got. He's grown a lot since I first got him, I'll have to get some more pictures of him and the other boys.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! I have to admit that I've heard of sable before but not seen any photos - I think you've made me a fan :lol:


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

I love your sables! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks 

I've looked up the reverse siamese, unfortunately, Denym only has a little bit of white on his nose (and bottom I think *toddles off to look*) not his entire underside


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i thought mine had plenty to chew on and play with, but obviously not :lol: :lol:


----------

